# Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies



## vcasey (Jan 19, 2012)

My sons started talking about peanut butter chocolate chip cookies yesterday and all I could think of while riding my bike today was those cookies. So after a short 25 miler I tossed these together. Easy and fast and I'll bet they don't last the night!


----------



## TomK-B (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll bet not!!! YUM!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2012)

They wouldnt make it 2.5 minutes out of the oven!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 19, 2012)

I usually eat a bunch of it as dough!
Looks delish!


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 19, 2012)

For a moment there - I thought I could smell them


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2012)

Dang Mike, yours barely even makes the oven? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Dang a dozen of those and a tall very cold glass of milk!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm with you runningwolf cept Imay add another half dozen


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2012)

Waldo just slobbered all over his keyboard and must exit the building!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey.....I'm trying to lose weight and just lookin at them made me gain a pound!!!!!





BOB


----------



## vcasey (Jan 20, 2012)

These were sooooooooo good! Eating them right out of the oven was challenging because they just fell apart. No flour in the recipe so that saves on calories and means you are just eating peanut butter and chocolate chips with extra sugar and egg white dough. Really one of the easiest cookies I've made - 5 ingredients, 5 minute mix, 12 minute bake, cool so they stay together (or not) and enjoy. 
1 cup of any kind of nut butter (peanut, almond, sun, smooth or crunchy, hazelnut is next on my list to try)
1/2 cup of sugar
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 egg whites
1/2-1 cup chocolate chips or nuts or whatever
Preheat oven to 325, mix all ingredients, drop by the tablespoon full 2 inches apart on to a parchment covered cookie sheet and bake for 12 minutes. Makes about 35 - Enjoy!


----------

